# Grey pants, brown shoes...



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

...what color socks?


Would navy work?


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

navy, black or grey would work.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

Black socks with brown shoes? I was always taught that it was next to impossible to mix black and brown...


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Go with gray.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*It all depends upon what you're wearing....*

With a medium grey flannel db and pink shirt & tie, Fred Astaire wore dk brown suede cap toes and pink socks.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Grey!!


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

I would go with gray or navy. Not so much black. 

If the gray pants you are talking about are light gray, try wearing light tan shoes with them. It looks really good. I'm not a huge fan of dark gray/charcoal pants with brown shoes. But that's just me.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

Andy said:


> Grey!!


Grey socks. match the socks to the trousers, not the shoes or shirt.


----------



## rocco (Feb 21, 2007)

Burgundy.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Burgundy would be nice too, as long as it long as it complemented what is above the waist.
If you want to go with anything other than gray you need to keep the rest of what your wearing in mind.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Gray socks... unless you can dance like Fred Astaire... then you can wear pink


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Navy, charcoal, maybe deep burgundy depending on other stuff worn. Not black.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, charcoal rather than 'grey' is the best option. At least the grey should be a shade darker than the trousers. Navy actually works as well and burgundy is a fine choice.


----------



## Cordovan (Feb 1, 2008)

Out of the choices mentioned thus far - burgundy is the dandiest. Gray a shade darker than the trousers is your safest. One can never really go wrong matching his socks to his trousers, but the man who really knows how to dress will match his socks to his shirt/ tie etc.

Cordovan


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Burgundy with polka dots might conceivably be dandy, I don't think plain burgundy could be construed as so.


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

I like what someone said above about matching to shirt and tie. I am about to embark on a quest to acquire all manner of odd and brightly colored socks. I've always found it difficult to get socks perfect on many situations and feel that sometimes the best option is to just raise a big middle finger with socks rather than stew over trying to match the shade to your trousers, etc. Anyone know of a source for decent socks cheap? I know that brands like Pantherella are spoken of in high regard here, but I trash my socks much to quickly to spend any more than a few bucks on them...


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

Patterned. 

If feeling sensible - grey/navy/burgundy background and pattern matched to element of shirt or tie. 

If feeling frisky, background should be element of shirt or tie and pattern should be grey etc...

If v hot and no tie + casual jacket, pink or lemon.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks (May 1, 2008)

Relayer said:


> Gray socks... unless you can dance like Fred Astaire... then you can wear pink


Yeah, baby!

Er, I mean, (clears throat), yes, gray, of course.

My username notwithstanding, I'm completely conservative on socks. Don't get Andy mad, match them pants.


----------

